# couple of quick questions



## yellowpanda (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys Hope everyone's doing well. I have a couple of questions.

1) Can graves disease come back after having rai? 
2) Heavy periods are they a hyper/hypo thing and how do you get them to stop. 
3) Birth control pills, can they make you hyper?

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

RAI is an guess as to how much to give in order to render the thyroid to a point of normal hormone production. Many on this board have needed multiple doses before getting full relief from symptoms.

My experience was when my thyroid hormones were moving my period was directly affected - from extreme heavy to extreme light and cycle times also changed.

Not sure about the birth control question - but I don't think it is the cause of being hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

When did you have your RAI? Many here, myself included had to have RAI again. 3 times for me as I had a very advanced case. In order to determine that, your doc needs to order a radioactive uptake.

You need to have doc check for fibroids of the uterus. This is a common thing with hormonal problems such as thyroid.

Usually, the BC necessitates the patient taking more thyroxine replacement, not less. Estrogen is goitrogenic.

Hugs,


----------



## yellowpanda (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello  i had my RAI in 2012. My blood test revealedmy thyroid was ablated..tsh was in the hundreds. The reason I ask these questions is because I'm taking erfa and somehow feel hyperthyroid. Its really weird. I was on two pills a month ago and things were OK. But then my recent blood test showed I was hyperthyroid. And I had to start taking one pill. Im still feeling hyper..and its just a 60 mg tab now that I'm taking..when i was on synthroid i was on .125 mcg. Now my face feels more swollen eyes bulgy, have headaches fatigue insomnia etc..Ive also gained 15 lbs! The only change was I started birth control pills. That's why I'm wondering does graves come back? I'm alsobhaving extreme loose bowels. *embarrassing* lol but yeah these symptoms are exactly the same as when I first started out with graves


----------

